# Fehler beim Applet laden!



## Dration (18. Aug 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe hier eine Frage, ich konnte sie schon fast lösen, aber da ich den Teil auf Java.com nicht mehr finde, wollte ich hier nrachfragen.

Und zwar bei einem Applet schlägt das laden fehl...

ich habe hier einen screenshot angehängt. Es geht um das Rote X.







ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 


wäre sehr dankbar drum!


grüße Drathion


----------



## André Uhres (19. Aug 2007)

Dration hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..den Teil auf Java.com..
> ..bei einem Applet schlägt das laden fehl..
> ..Es geht um das Rote X..
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!..


Wenn du Hilfe willst, dann musst du auch eine konkrete Frage stellen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2007)

Oder mal die Fehlermeldung aus der Java-Console posten.


----------



## Dration (19. Aug 2007)

Hier ist der Code aus der Java Konsole



```
Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Chris
network: Benutzerdefinierte Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration wird aus Netscape Navigator geladen ...
network: Fehler beim Lesen der Registrierungsdatei: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Chris\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\registry.dat
network: Fertig.
network: Browser-Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration: Proxy-Konfiguration des Browsers


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@bd0108, refcount=1
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter@2bbd86
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
basic: completed perf rollup
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc.jar[/url], Version: null]
network: Verbindung von [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc.jar[/url] mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc.jar[/url] mit Cookie "COOKIE=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A2%3A%22id%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22943997%22%3Bs%3A2%3A%22pw%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22e9a3cd1808af95f98463ee0848dec4d5%22%3B%7D; __utma=122156703.223451130.1168551536.1187538687.1187550122.429; startpage=%2Fde%2F; language=de; TUUI=fba29d4ac03e60f08828ece2dc92b93f; __utmz=122156703.1185043600.384.3.utmccn=(referral)|utmcsr=nightfall-gilde.de|utmcct=/site/include.php|utmcmd=referral; ESL_SESSION=sessionmarker; ESL_USER_VISIT=fd752b4b071c470ca5846de8f9349b75; __utmb=122156703; __utmc=122156703"
network: Ressource herunterladen: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc.jar[/url]
	Content-Length: 149.323
	Content-Encoding: null
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/pixx.jar[/url], Version: null]
network: Verbindung von [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/pixx.jar[/url] mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/pixx.jar[/url] mit Cookie "COOKIE=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A2%3A%22id%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22943997%22%3Bs%3A2%3A%22pw%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22e9a3cd1808af95f98463ee0848dec4d5%22%3B%7D; __utma=122156703.223451130.1168551536.1187538687.1187550122.429; startpage=%2Fde%2F; language=de; TUUI=fba29d4ac03e60f08828ece2dc92b93f; __utmz=122156703.1185043600.384.3.utmccn=(referral)|utmcsr=nightfall-gilde.de|utmcct=/site/include.php|utmcmd=referral; ESL_SESSION=sessionmarker; ESL_USER_VISIT=fd752b4b071c470ca5846de8f9349b75; __utmb=122156703; __utmc=122156703"
network: Ressource herunterladen: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/pixx.jar[/url]
	Content-Length: 71.276
	Content-Encoding: null
network: Cache-Eintrag gefunden [url: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class[/url], Version: null]
network: Verbindung von [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class[/url] mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class[/url] mit Cookie "COOKIE=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A2%3A%22id%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22943997%22%3Bs%3A2%3A%22pw%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22e9a3cd1808af95f98463ee0848dec4d5%22%3B%7D; __utma=122156703.223451130.1168551536.1187538687.1187550122.429; startpage=%2Fde%2F; language=de; TUUI=fba29d4ac03e60f08828ece2dc92b93f; __utmz=122156703.1185043600.384.3.utmccn=(referral)|utmcsr=nightfall-gilde.de|utmcct=/site/include.php|utmcmd=referral; ESL_SESSION=sessionmarker; ESL_USER_VISIT=fd752b4b071c470ca5846de8f9349b75; __utmb=122156703; __utmc=122156703"
network: ResponseCode für [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class:[/url] 304
network: Codierung für [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class:[/url] null
network: Verbindung mit [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/IRCApplet.class[/url] trennen
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc/ParameterProvider.class[/url], Version: null]
network: Verbindung von [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc/ParameterProvider.class[/url] mit Proxy=DIRECT wird hergestellt
network: Verbindung [url]http://www.esl.eu/interface/pjirc/irc/ParameterProvider.class[/url] mit Cookie "COOKIE=a%3A2%3A%7Bs%3A2%3A%22id%22%3Bs%3A6%3A%22943997%22%3Bs%3A2%3A%22pw%22%3Bs%3A32%3A%22e9a3cd1808af95f98463ee0848dec4d5%22%3B%7D; __utma=122156703.223451130.1168551536.1187538687.1187550122.429; startpage=%2Fde%2F; language=de; TUUI=fba29d4ac03e60f08828ece2dc92b93f; __utmz=122156703.1185043600.384.3.utmccn=(referral)|utmcsr=nightfall-gilde.de|utmcct=/site/include.php|utmcmd=referral; ESL_SESSION=sessionmarker; ESL_USER_VISIT=fd752b4b071c470ca5846de8f9349b75; __utmb=122156703; __utmc=122156703"
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: irc/ParameterProvider
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
basic: Ausnahme: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: irc/ParameterProvider
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Aug 2007)

Dration hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist der Code aus der Java Konsole
> 
> ```
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: irc/ParameterProvider
> ...



Da fehlt eine Klasse oder wurde falsch eingebunden.


----------



## Dration (19. Aug 2007)

und wie mache ich das ? | also wie berichtige ich das, das es wieder geht


----------



## Dration (22. Aug 2007)

Weiss jemand wie ich das berichtige ? das dieses Applet wieder lädt?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Die fehlende Klasse hochladen.


----------



## Dration (22. Aug 2007)

wo findet man solche "klassen" , ich hab von Java grad mal so viel ahnung , das man es für manche chats braucht :|


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

Wenn es nicht dein Applet ist kannst du es gar nicht 'reparieren'.


----------

